

Users Lie in VR Usability Tests - kevinburke
http://www.twentymilliseconds.com/post/users-lie-in-tests/

======
gwern
Have you considered using physiological tracking to cut through the problem
entirely? Either galvanic skin response or heart rate+heart rate variability
would probably reveal the truth, and they're pretty cheap (I bought a heart-
rate monitoring strap on Amazon the other day for $50, which is a drop in the
bucket compared to the value of getting reliable usability results or even the
cost of the VR hardware itself).

~~~
kevinburke
That's a really interesting idea! I'll have to try it out and see how it
correlates with measures like the SSQ:
[http://www.twentymilliseconds.com/post/measuring-motion-
sick...](http://www.twentymilliseconds.com/post/measuring-motion-sickness/)
Might only measure dizziness and not nausea, or vice versa...

